# I want to compete



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi everyone I'am new to the site. I have been lifitng for many years and competing in powerlifting meets for 3 years and now want to try my hand at bodybuilding. I have a good solid base, I'am 5ft 6in weigh just over 14st. not sure of my bodyfat but I guess its low teens as I can still see my serratus and abdominals.

My question is: does any boduy know who would be able to help me with a contest prep in the Leeds area. I have asked around but haven't had any response yet. I want to use this year to gain more mass with a view to dieting next year for a show.

your help is appreciated

In Health

Brian


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bump...

Welcome to the board mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There are a few very knowledgable competitors on here mate and l hope they call in and help.

Welcome by the way and good luck...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Get yourself into ultimate fitness in leeds, few very good guys in there who will be happy to help you....

BA


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the welcome guys. will check out ultimate fitness. thanks.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Very good to come here man. Welcome!

You have the same ways as me I think.. I'm powerlifting, but plan on competing in a few years.

Good luck!


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

cheers joepro, nice to meet you


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Brian


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Where you a good powerlifter??


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

hi dawse.

diamond dixie - i competed in the 82s and had best lifts of 210/125/210 so average really. i have a groin strain at the moment but managed a 200x3 squat on just above parallel box last week.


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

ps- here is the link for the 200 squat


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome and good luck with your goals.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

welcome just outa interest where u train in leeds?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I think you should do a before and after pic, beard then no beard lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

welcome, nice squat


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

Kingdale- I train in my own pt studio mainly in farsley. But I have started using flex as my second home. What about you


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

welcome and all the best with your goals! look forward to your progress!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome nice box squat


----------

